# 12 week scan



## danijoanne

Been dated ahead to 12 weeks yay any gender guesses my lovelies thankyou I'm so curious x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## danijoanne

Anybody?


----------



## Kmx

Girl


----------



## campn

I think boy!


----------



## Jbree

Girl xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## danijoanne

I'm so excited to find out. I'd like a boy but I'm thinking its a girl now. Either way I'll be happy xx


----------



## ssarahh

Girl guess from me x


----------



## danijoanne

13 +2 scan any clearer?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Girl!


----------



## Lucy3

My guess is girl!


----------



## danijoanne

Got the gender scan in the 23rd so excited now to know xx


----------



## MerryAnn

I think it's a girl :)


----------



## Avo82

Guessing girl x


----------



## Lynzi88

Boy


----------



## corgankidd

Girl


----------



## danijoanne

Less than a week until I find out, I'm so excited


----------



## Daisy29

Girl


----------



## danijoanne

Any final guesses before I find out tomorrow? Xx


----------



## danijoanne

It's a boy!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Aw congrats!!


----------



## danijoanne

Thank you I'm so excited and shocked xx


----------

